
Dangerous new hot zones are spreading around the world - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/national/climate-environment/climate-change-world/
======
adrianN
Make sure to join the global climate strike on the 20th and contact your
representatives so that action is taken to reduce GHG emissions.

~~~
ovi256
What will reducing GHG emissions accomplish ?

~~~
AstralStorm
It will allow more time to adapt farming practices and cultivars, building
codes and buildings, water supply, clothing, society and more. Faster pace
would cause disastrous droughts and likely local famine. Bigger number of
deaths. Nasty immigration waves we have problems dealing with. And so on.

~~~
ovi256
How much more time ? Is it significantly more time ?

